# Tapped and Packed - Tottenham Court Road



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Managed to get two trips in this week and thought I should venture up the road to Tapped and Packed. Very busy morning trade being done and had a flat white and some toast.

Another really good coffee - this seems to be the norm in these central london coffee shops


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Any clue what roaster they use? I'm going to be studying near here so will need to find a local


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

*off topic* where are you studying? I work very close to Tottenham court road.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

*also off topic* doing an MSc in Clinical and Public Health Nutrition at the Department of Gastroenterology which I believe is either on or near Tottenham Court Road.

We should do a cafe crawl somtime.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice! Sounds pretty full on. I would def be up for a cafe crawl. There are so many in the area.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> Any clue what roaster they use? I'm going to be studying near here so will need to find a local


HasBean, last time I checked.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Everywhere else I've been has been using Square Mile, but I should be able to check later in the week


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> Everywhere else I've been has been using Square Mile, but I should be able to check later in the week


HasBean also supply a special blend to Fernandez and Wells who have three excellent venues around Soho. Foxcroft and Ginger in Berwick Street use Climpson and Sons.

And I particularly recommend a visit to Scooterworks in Lower Marsh (near Waterloo) who use Londinium beans.

All are definitely worth a visit.


----------



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

Had a good shot of a hasbean el salvador at the other tapped and packed in rathbone place, nearby. Will have to check this place too some time, i'd guess it gets busier given location. If im not mistaken vic frankowski used to work at 26 rathbone before doing protein.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

MangoSand said:


> Had a good shot of a hasbean el salvador at the other tapped and packed in rathbone place, nearby. Will have to check this place too some time, i'd guess it gets busier given location. If im not mistaken vic frankowski used to work at 26 rathbone before doing protein.


 I had a shot of the El Salvador at the Tottenham Court Road branch last week. Unfortunately I found it thin and woody - first sip was interesting but it got increasingly disappointing left me with absolutely no aftertaste, and confirmed my general impression of HasBean blends whether I make them at home or have them out. Maybe they work in milk drinks but as espressos they fail. IMHO.

Why is it that so many speciality coffee shops think the same blend will work as well in a flat white as it will in an espresso?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well I'm with you on that. I tried all of Hasbean's espresso blends at Chrstmas and found them all disgusting. I punted them on to Gary as he likes rancid coffee but I'm kicking myself for not trying them in milk, although in fairness at the time I wasn't drinking milk drinks. I am coming to the conclusion that, for me, outrageously good coffees for milk make disgusting espresso, and great coffees for espresso are lost in milk. I think I need two grinders, one for milk beans and one for espresso.

I'm off out to Rave coffee in a few minutes. I'm going to pick up some Harrar, some central Americans and maybe some malabar. I'm going to have a play. I reckon I can recreate something similar to Fudge bear, but at a more affordable price. At 20g doses a bag of Fudge is lasting 2 days. That's £15 a week on coffee!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I'm glad it's not just me.

Have you tried Londinium's coffee? They aren't interested in milk drinks at all and everything I've had from them has made great espresso. I found the Sumatra Lingtong particularly good - earthy and rich.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Not tried them yet, but thanks for the tip off. I've still got some various quality Brazil blends to roast up for espresso.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't like rancid coffee ! Just like a variety of favours excluding charcoal and ash. Those has bean blends were not the typical roast profile I didnt enjoy them , give them another bash ...things have changed , honest


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Went here this morning and rather cruelly asked for 5 pourovers (for friends not just for me ha ha ha). What followed was some incredible 2 kettle pouring, 2 v60s at a time, then repeated and one left over.

Has Bean Ethiopian. Extremely impressive brew and brewing skills.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I like this place, friendly Barrista's and nice pour over coffee from Has Bean.


----------

